# Roblox IPO



## usernames can change now! (Oct 12, 2020)

Roblox, a popular videogame platform for kids, plans an IPO
					

Youth-focused gaming company Roblox Corp. announced Monday that it has taken a crucial step in the process of going public.




					www.marketwatch.com
				


​Roblox, a popular videogame platform for kids, plans an IPO​Last Updated: Oct. 12, 2020 at 1:16 p.m.
Emily Bary​Gaming company announces confidential filing with SEC after revealing earlier this year that it had more than 150 million active users​






Roblox said Monday that it has filed confidential paperwork related to a potential IPO.​ROBLOX
Youth-focused gaming company Roblox Corp. announced Monday that it is in the process of going public.
The company disclosed in a release Monday morning that it has submitted confidential paperwork with the Securities and Exchange Commission pertaining to a potential initial public offering. Roblox hosts child-friendly games focused on digital characters resembling Lego, and has increased in popularity during the COVID-19 pandemic like many other videogames.

Roblox announced in July that it had more than 150 million monthly active users on its platform, which topped the latest numbers from a similar game, “Minecraft.” Microsoft Corp.’s MSFT, +2.59% Xbox division announced in May that 126 million people were playing that title each month.
Roblox also offers tools for developers and said in July that its developer community was on pace to earn $250 million in 2020, up from $110 million in 2019.
Games on the Roblox platform include “Adopt Me!,” a virtual-pet title that had over 10 billion plays as of late July, and “Piggy,” which launched in January and had nearly 5 billion visits in just over six months from its launch date.
It’s been a strong year for initial public offerings, with the Renaissance IPO ETF IPO, +1.07% up 81% so far in 2020 as the S&P 500 SPX, +1.64%has added 9.6%.


----------



## Coolio55 (Oct 12, 2020)

Roblox has been dead since around 2015 and even then it was a long petering out.
Hopefully this actually puts it out of it's misery.


----------



## Pixy (Oct 12, 2020)

> Roblox hosts child-friendly games focused on digital characters resembling Lego


Even now, after they changed textures to intentionally avoid possible comparisons to Lego and its legal implications, they still can't escape it.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 12, 2020)

Now I can buy calls on autism.


----------



## Pee Cola (Oct 12, 2020)

Autism might be a growth industry, but buying into the IPO could turn into a big oof.   Just ask anyone who bought into the Facebook IPO and didn't have enough patience to wait until the stock price recovered.


----------



## Digital Thunder (Oct 12, 2020)

Coolio55 said:


> Roblox has been dead since around 2015 and even then it was a long petering out.
> Hopefully this actually puts it out of it's misery.


While I agree it'd probably be for the best if it died at least three years ago, it currently hosts individual games so occupied that it's slowing the website itself down, with one specific game having peaked at 1.5 million online players yesterday.


----------



## Foxxo (Oct 12, 2020)

The end has begun.


----------



## DNA_JACKED (Oct 12, 2020)

Someone wants to get out on a big payday.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 12, 2020)

I still have no idea what the fuck Roblox is.


----------



## Haramburger (Oct 12, 2020)

Coolio55 said:


> Roblox has been dead since around 2015 and even then it was a long petering out.
> Hopefully this actually puts it out of it's misery.


the child streamers on Youtube Kids is keeping it alive. And most of them have an obnoxious british accent.


----------



## dunbrine47 (Oct 12, 2020)

Mad money but with oof on the sound board.


----------



## Bec (Oct 12, 2020)

https://soundcloud.com/gary-oak-archive/navy898-rap
		

posting this classic Roblox kino as the thread theme.


----------



## hawaianlapulapu (Oct 13, 2020)

Amazon launched a controller that you can connect to the tv and play without console, you can download games directly to the controller, and there are others doing the same thing, and you can broadcast from your phone to the tv and plug a control and play directly there, and soon chinese will copy this idea and make it cheaper and more attractive, how can Roblox compete?
the bubble already popped.
this is most likely an exit scam, after the IPO they will go bankrupt


----------



## DoodooForGoogol (Oct 13, 2020)

Yeah, best of luck to the investors who are willing to invest in this while being unaware of the pure autism that fuels the site's social activity.

And then came the sexual deviance and degeneracy from the many shit, piss, and semen stained pockets of the LGBTQ.


----------



## linchan (Oct 13, 2020)

Makes me fucking mad there are 15 year olds who have made 120% of my income just by developing games on Roblox


----------



## Mediocre (Nov 20, 2020)

It's probably a good buy tho tbh, I think the Roblox stonk will actually do well.


----------



## Pixy (Nov 21, 2020)

Mediocre said:


> It's probably a good buy tho tbh, I think the Roblox stonk will actually do well.


They have plans to expand into China as of late. Whether that will be successful is up in the air, but it's certainly expanding its reach to international audiences.

They've replaced LoL gift cards at local supermarkets, if that's any indication of its popularity amongst younger demographics. It's probably since it hits that sweet spot of kids with parents to bankroll them, and older teens with nothing to do.


----------



## Nauseated Courgi (Nov 21, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> I still have no idea what the fuck Roblox is.


A game development engine that most use for Roleplay servers now-a-days.


linchan said:


> Makes me fucking mad there are 15 year olds who have made 120% of my income just by developing games on Roblox


Oh you wish is was mostly 15 year olds, wouldn't you?


----------

